# YES! Pits are FINISHED!



## Tassie97 (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Grogshla (Dec 31, 2011)

they look awesome mate!


----------



## Jk888 (Dec 31, 2011)

that looks sick !!! how much did it cost ya?


----------



## getarealdog (Dec 31, 2011)

Well done there Tassie97, gotta be happy with that. Does it need a lid? Cheers.


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 31, 2011)

ummm well i think it was about $180  the blueys like em 



getarealdog said:


> Well done there Tassie97, gotta be happy with that. Does it need a lid? Cheers.


im unsure, there are blue tongues in there will it need one?


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 31, 2011)

very nice Tassie,....!!

also wondering about lids?


----------



## nagini-baby (Dec 31, 2011)

the bluies couldnt climb out but cats/birds might try to get in...


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 31, 2011)

the dog will deal with the cats but dont think there should be trouble there, and as for birds there are alot of places for the blueys to hide and a bird would struggle to pick up a big bluey.. so i think it will stay as is unless there are issues 

thanks for all the nice comments everyone

UPDATE: its extremely hot down there so we put a temporary sheet up over 3/4 of the top of the pit to create shade we will get some shade cloth tomorrow


----------



## Mr.James (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice work! I think they will be very happy in there.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool Pits!!
awesome blueys!


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 31, 2011)

cool pits , after iv finshed the lacies im onto the blues pits . how high have u done the walls ?


----------



## james.5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks awesome Tassie, i've just finished an indoor enclosure so I'll have to wait a while until I get the funds!

How big are they?


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Dec 31, 2011)

Outdoor pits are awesome  they look nice as!! good job u!!


----------



## william_blakers (Dec 31, 2011)

Great set of reptile pits there. Just a question though. Do you get much in the way of sudden downpours there? If so you may want to put some sort of structure in the middle that allows the animals to climb out of the way of inundation.


----------



## hissnbits (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome - great work!!! They look really good well done mate.


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 31, 2011)

<-old pics to show structure

each pit (there are two) is 3 foot high x 3 foot wide x 6 foot long 

I have buried c section under the dirt as hides 
the base of the pit is enclosed with mouse mesh then layered with blue metal for drainage then just regular topsoil and then leaf litter


----------

